

iPhone Barometer, Eat My Weather Dongles - cryptoz
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/weathermatrix/iphone-barometer-eat-my-weather-dongles/33737543

======
induscreep
What is the point of this article? New iphone has barometer, some android
phone dropped thermo/hygrometer support, some other folks made dongles which
communicate via 3.5mm...so what.

~~~
roeme
Seconding that, and it should be well known around here that Apple in many
cases wasn't the first company with a certain product – and they don't need
be. (Though I'm really curious how the whole watch thing turns out)

TL;DR Article's point unclear, essentially a list (of existing-pre-apple
stuff), the only remote possibility of a point long well known.

~~~
induscreep
Maybe it's about existing dongles communicating with the iPhone.

On that note, is the communication protocol over 3.5mm audio standardized in
any way?

